

Germany v Greece is a fight to the death, a cultural and economic clash of wills - Jochan68
http://www.theguardian.com/world/commentisfree/2015/feb/08/germany-v-greece-fight-death-cultural-economic-clash-paul-mason

======
RuthSanchez
It can't be considered a 'national debt' if that money never made it down to
the Greek people and they cannot now be made accountable and forced to suffer
as a consequence. The EU should recognise and support the more egalitarian
government that has come to power in Greece and seek to work with them to
rebuild the Greek economy.

------
venomsnake
It is more in line of - Germany elite has even worse grasp of Macroeconomics
101 than US.

Europe is 6 years into politically driven economic depression.

